# Know Your Temps: shaunj66



## [M]artin (May 20, 2007)

*It's time for another round of Know Your Temps! The Temper being questioned during this session is shaunj66!*

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:

---> One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days. Users may sign-up/volunteer for each weekly spot [but more on that later].

---> Once that user's session of questioning starts anybody can ask that user any 3 infinity *A REASONABLE/REALISTIC AMOUNT* of questions they want via posting on the thread. These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING! (Please try to post all 3 *?* *A REASONABLE/REALISTIC AMOUNT* of your questions at once, in one solid post)

---> Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their week is up.

This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow Tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!

*shaunj66's session begins 5-20-07 and ends the night of 5-21-07.*

Upcoming Sessions:
[5-22-07 to 5-23-07] >>> sinkhead
[5-24-07 to 5-25-07] >>> Caoimhin
[5-26-07 to 5-27-07] >>> SSJ Zac
[5-28-07 to 5-29-07] >>> nileyg
[5-30-07 to 5-31-07] >>> Legend
[6-1-07 to 6-2-07] >>> AeroScap
[6-3-07 to 6-4-07] >>> MaHe
[6-5-07 to 6-6-07] >>> Issac
[6-7-07 to 6-8-07] >>> RAM
[6-9-07 to 6-10-07] >>> zone97
[6-11-07 to 6-12-07] >>> pikachucrackpipe
[6-13-07 to 6-14-07] >>> Samutz
[6-15-07 to 6-16-07] >>> Shinji
[6-17-07 to 6-18-07] >>> iamwhoiam
[6-19-07 to 6-20-07] >>> sirAnger
[6-21-07 to 6-22-07] >>> imgod22222

Past _Know Your Temps_ Sessions:
>>> rice151
>>> hankchill
>>> *m|kk|*
>>> Harsky
>>> m_babble
>>> Psyfira
>>> Jax
>>> lagman
>>> Mewgia
>>> mr_blonde_88
>>> filozof
>>> Sil3n7
>>> JPH1120
>>> SpikeyNDS
>>> Linkiboy
>>> RayorDragonFall
>>> VVoltz
>>> nloding
>>> DarkRamza
>>> *Opium*
>>> OSW
>>> rambozotheclown
>>> shadowboy
>>> AshuraZero
>>> *Gaisuto*
>>> Orc
>>> bobitos
>>> *mthrnite*
>>> juggernaut911
>>> Qpido
>>> 754boy
>>> ShadowXP
>>> Qrayzie
>>> dafatkid27
>>> iza
>>> tshu
>>> Kyoji
>>> Mortenga
>>> .TakaM
>>> The Last Spartan
>>> Gamerman1723
>>> *[M]artin*

PM *[M]artin* ( link ) if you're interested in being featured on an upcoming session of Know Your Temps. Once your PM has been received, you can look for your name on an updated _Upcoming Sessions_ List in next round's thread.


----------



## Taras (May 20, 2007)

Which school of Economics? Keyensian or Austrian.
Favorite Spice Girl?
Yeardley Smith - Hot or Not?


----------



## Costello (May 20, 2007)

1) will you miss our NSMB sessions when I'm gone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2) wanna come to france again some day?
3) what do we eat tonight?


----------



## lagman (May 20, 2007)

* Knowing that basically everyone have had a KYT session, does it bother you that Costello won't have one?
*Does spending time with your niece makes you want to have kids?
*What kind of PMs do you get the most?
*What's the name of the character on your sig?
*Why I couldn't pass the first level of that GBA game?


----------



## TLSpartan (May 20, 2007)

What does the j stand for? (That is all for now)


----------



## Linkiboy (May 20, 2007)

1. I will not ask 130 questions. How do you feel?
2. faovrite colur
3. Do you have health insurance?


----------



## Spikey (May 20, 2007)

1. Does it make you sad when Costello wakes you up shouting when playing X-Box 360?
2. Have you played OTO2? If so, did you like it?
3. Have you played the first OTO or EBA? Did you like them?
4. How often would you say you play NSMB?
5. Not counting multiplayer sessions with Costello, how often would you say you play NSMB?
6. Favorite song evar?!
7. Favorite movie evar?!
8. Favorite or Favourite?
9. Color or Colour?
10. Center or Centre?
11. Explain why for questions 8-10.
12. How are you at the moment of answering this?
13. How were you 10 minutes ago?
14. How do you suppose you'll be in 10 minutes from now?
15. Is Costello scary when angry?
16. How scary can YOU get when angry?
17. Are all my questions starting to bug you yet?
18. Your favorite NDS game?
19. Favorite NDS Flashcart? Why?
20. Would you like me to ask more questions?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2007)

1. Minotaur or Hydra?

2. Backflip or frontflip?

3. Lat time you felt guilty when you really did not have to?


----------



## nileyg (May 20, 2007)

*Do you think that 205 questions is too many?
*Do you own a plastic octopus?
*Do you use a mouse pad?
*LCD or Plasma?
*Blue or Green?
*Are you a DJ?
*Do you think i got into pre-calculus?
*Do you like Outlaw Star?
*Do you keep your receipts?
*Do you use the fast reply box?
*Do you get sad when you see road-kill?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

Taras said:


> Which school of Economics? Keyensian or Austrian.
> Favorite Spice Girl?
> Yeardley Smith - Hot or Not?


1. Can't really answer that. Never knew enough about them to have an opinion on it...
2. Baby Spice (Emma Bunton).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Not. Never found her attractive.



Costello said:


> 1) will you miss our NSMB sessions when I'm gone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Yes. Someone needs to make a DS tunnelling app ASAP  :'( 
2. Yes definitely. As long as I don't have to circle the Arc de Triumph 10+ times again. 
3. I believe we have some frozen fish and some fries left.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






lagman said:


> * Knowing that basically everyone have had a KYT session, does it bother you that Costello won't have one?
> *Does spending time with your niece makes you want to have kids?
> *What kind of PMs do you get the most?
> *What's the name of the character on your sig?
> *Why I couldn't pass the first level of that GBA game?


1. I'm a very easy-going guy, you'll be hard pressed to find something that bothers me.
2. Yes, very much so. Can't wait!
3. Support. My PM inbox total is currently at 1130.
4. Hachiemon. Which I believe translates to number eight monster. (IIRC the Japanese TV show he is the mascot of is channel 8)
5. Because you quite clearly suck (or you didn't discover the roll attack). I still play it to this day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The Last Spartan said:


> What does the j stand for? (That is all for now)


1. My surname.



Linkiboy said:


> 1. I will not ask 130 questions. How do you feel?
> 2. faovrite colur
> 3. Do you have health insurance?


1. I'm quite relieved to tell you the truth.
2. Sky blue. 
3. I get free general health care through the NHS, but no insurance. How clumsy do you think I am?



SpikeyNDS said:


> 1. Does it make you sad when Costello wakes you up shouting when playing X-Box 360?
> 2. Have you played OTO2? If so, did you like it?
> 3. Have you played the first OTO or EBA? Did you like them?
> 4. How often would you say you play NSMB?
> ...


1. Nope. I've always been a heavy sleeper, once I hit the sack; I'm usually down for the night.
2. Yes and I didn't like it. The tapping seems way off beat to the songs, which are also terrible. Give me EBA any day.
3. Never played OTO1. EBA, yes, I love it. One of the best uses of the stylus IMO. Just gutted that they butchered Jamiroquai's song in it, the tapping rhythm is way off and makes me dislike the stage, which is a shame because I love Jamiroquai.
4. Perhaps twice a day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That will lower significantly when Costello  goes back to France.
5. See above. Perhaps once every 2 days? I've completed it 6 times now.
6. Tough one. While I have no ultimate favourite, I'll have to go with "Scott Brown - Elysium". Still sends shivers down my spine to this day. Love it.
7. That's another tough one. I have so many favourites. (I really find it hard to pick anything as my favourite) but I'll have to go with Airplane!, because it's provided me and my family, especially my sister with so many laughs. But another favourite, if I had to watch something alone, would be Pulp Fiction.
8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11. Because I'm British. And that's how I was taught to spell.
12. I'm fine thanks. Just finished my cup of tea and paused a game of Metroid Zero Mission to answer these questions (playing through it for the 2nd time -- great game).
13. I was on the toilet, taking a number two. Thanks for asking!
14. Kicking back in my chair, twiddling my thumbs on my GBA SP. Or, if there are new replies to this thread after posting these replies, then I suppose I'll answer them.
15. Ask Alex Lubow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



16. I rarely get angry. Ask anyone. Call me mellow yellow.
17. No, in fact I'm enjoying replying.
18. New Super Mario Bros. Duh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



19. R4 DS. Why? Because the menus are FAST and it allows you to get into the game quickly. (Wish they'd remove the annoying fade-in when switching from the main menu to the game list though).
20. Would YOU like to ask me more questions?



FAST6191 said:


> 1. Minotaur or Hydra?
> 
> 2. Backflip or frontflip?
> 
> 3. Lat time you felt guilty when you really did not have to?


1. Hydra, because 7 heads have got to be better than 1.
2. Front flip. Why go backwards? 
3. When I put my niece in her play-pen, so I could strip wallpaper. She didn't stop crying for about 2 minutes.



nileyg said:


> *Do you think that 205 questions is too many?
> *Do you own a plastic octopus?
> *Do you use a mouse pad?
> *LCD or Plasma?
> ...


1. Yes. Ridiculous. Copying and pasting from random Google searches is naughty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. No, but I should, damn it!
3. Yes. I've been using the same one that I stole from my 2nd to last job for 4 years now. It's a shiny black Dell mouse pad. It's actually been worn out from constant friction with the mouse. If you run your fingers across it, you can feel exceptionally smooth areas as opposed to the rest of the pad which has a bumpy-like feel.
4. Blue. GBAtemp blue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. LCD. Only because of the horror stories of plasmas burning out to quickly. I'm a cheap skate!
6. No but I'd love to spin some happy hardcore one day. Wouldn't have a clue though!
7. I hope so!
8. I have no idea what that is. Is it an anime?
9. I used to, yes. I had a HUGE bag full of them. But one day decided they were all worthless and burned them to the ground.
10. For quick one line replies, yes. For larger responses, no.
11. Depends what it is. If it's a dog, or a cat or something yes. If it's a pheasant or some other random bird or hedgehog, normally it doesn't bother me.


----------



## MaHe (May 20, 2007)

1. How did you and Costello meet?
2. Where did he live?
3. Why was he in UK?
4. Why is he going back?


----------



## nileyg (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 20 2007 said:


> 1. Yes. Ridiculous. Copying and pasting from random Google searches is naughty!


So... you wouldn't mind if i took the time to think of, and type out, 205 of my own questions


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ May 20 2007 said:


> 1. How did you and Costello meet?
> 2. Where did he live?
> 3. Why was he in UK?
> 4. Why is he going back?
> ...


It's your life!


----------



## nileyg (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nileyg @ May 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 20 2007 said:
> ...


But, would you answer them?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ May 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(nileyg @ May 20 2007 said:
> ...


If you took the time to type 205 questions, I'd have to take the time to answer.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 20, 2007)

a) What's with 66?
b) What's the worst thing about living with Costello? French cuisine?
c) What's the best thing about it?
d) Why are you in oxford? uni?
e) What's the best thing about gbatemp?
f) SpikeyNDS's mysterious 5th questions? What's that about?
g) What are the next steps in improving gbatemp?
h) Shag, Marry, Kill: Keira Knightley, Cheryl Cole, Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## Westside (May 20, 2007)

1. What do you think of Canada's Army?
2. What do you think of the Prince Harry issue in the Royal Army?
3. Do you use the hoff soap?


----------



## Orc (May 20, 2007)

*Orc's Essential Questions May 2007*​[*]Saitama the city has its name written in hiragana as opposed to kanji, would you prefer a wooden or marble floor?[*]In 2006, Chinese cheerleaders (from Guang Xi University) got Silver in the USASF World Cheerleading Championships International All-girl Division. This would imply that you eat candy. If so, which one is your favorite?[*]The National age of consent in Ja_pan is 13 for both males and females, as specified by the Japanese Pen_al Code Articles 176 and 177. If you were to fight a legendary cat monster, which would you rather eat before the battle; coffee beans or rock salt?[*]Fill in the blanks:[*]Bitter melons or "ampalaya" are seldom mixed with other vegetables due to the strong bitter taste, which is the better Tamagotchi; Kuchipacthi or Debatchi? (+5 points for choosing Kuchipatchi)[*]Al Pacino and I have the same birthday. After furiously masturbating, would you rather have a mint or gum? (Note: This mint or gum is poop flavored.)[*]If Poop-doku is just like Sudoku but with Poop then how many letters are there in your full name?[*]dasdasd[*]A wizard turns you into a Mudkip, is this awesome? [Y/N]


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 20 2007 said:


> a) What's with 66?
> b) What's the worst thing about living with Costello? French cuisine?
> c) What's the best thing about it?
> d) Why are you in oxford? uni?
> ...


i. Wooden floor, only because it would be moderately warmer than marble.
ii. Mmm, cheerleaders. Mmm, strawberry and cream penny sweets from the Happy Shopper.
iii. Coffee beans, hopefully they'll give me the kick I need (no pun intended).
iv. Crumpets.
v. Kuchipatchi. My favourite evolution! Reminds me of the time me and my sister, waited in Toys R Us for a new shipment of Tamagotchis back in the 90's when they were brand new and all the rage. The fight to grab one out of the crate from the  back of the van the second the staff unloaded it was manic!! (Yes I owned one... Sad eh?)
vi. Gum, as you're supposed to swallow mints, but not gum. So I'd spit the gum out.
vii. Fifteen.
viii. asdasdasdasf.
ix. No. Mudkips are shit. There, I said it.


----------



## Orc (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 20 2007 said:


> ix. No. Mudkips are shit. There, I said it.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)




----------



## iamwhoiam (May 20, 2007)

a) If it isn't elisha cuthbert (you must be mad), which celebrity would you marry?
b) I can't figure out the meaning of my name, can you?
c) What is your favourite game that's not been on a nintendo platform?
d) Which console do you think will win the next-gen wars?
e) Do you drink? What's your favourite?
f) If you had to choose a place to fly to (anywhere in the world) where would you choose and why?
g) Piano or guitar?
h) What is the most recent thing you are looking forward to and why?
i) If I came to Oxford, where would you take me?
j) If this sign smacked you in the face: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... what would you be thinking?


----------



## dice (May 20, 2007)

1) When do I become admin?


----------



## blackjack (May 20, 2007)

1) How does it feel to have posted over 6k messages?
2) How do you combine your hobby as admin and real life?
3) When do you ban dice (joke.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Harsky (May 20, 2007)

1. Do you still post on the UK board of Gamefaqs?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 20 2007 said:


> a) If it isn't elisha cuthbert (you must be mad), which celebrity would you marry?
> b) I can't figure out the meaning of my name, can you?
> c) What is your favourite game that's not been on a nintendo platform?
> d) Which console do you think will win the next-gen wars?
> ...


----------



## Ery (May 20, 2007)

Do you think Wii is a great console?
What do you want to improve?
And what games would you like to see?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Radivax @ May 20 2007 said:


> Do you think Wii is a great console?
> What do you want to improve?
> And what games would you like to see?


I think it has potential if some decent, non half-arsed games come out. Nintendo haven't even taken true advantage of the Wii's controller yet, in a non-mini-game game.
Graphics. Totally unforgivable so far.
Some new IPs. New games, new characters, games that truly take advantage of the Wii's potential (controller).


----------



## Ery (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Radivax @ May 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think Wii is a great console?
> ...


Thanks for your answer ;O!


----------



## dice (May 20, 2007)

1) what consoles do you have


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ May 20 2007 said:


> 1) what consoles do you have


GBA, DS, 360 (for a limited time) Gamecube Dreamcast, Wii. And some oldies (mega drive atari 2600..)


----------



## dice (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ May 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) what consoles do you have
> ...


do you hate sony or something?


----------



## SkH (May 20, 2007)

1. *You're* the *best*,
2. You're my *favourite* mod, (and Costello)
3. *Agree*?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(SkH @ May 20 2007 said:


> 1. You're the best,
> 2. You're my favourite mod, (and Costello)
> 3. Agree?


1. Sixty six.
2. The battle of Hastings.
3. Time release mutant spider bombs.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 20, 2007)

4. Wait wait wait.
5. Have you seen the graphics of Red Steel? The textures are high quality and all the explosion and lightning effects are amazing, and it's a launch title!
6. Also, the controls for it are natural and are not bad. It uses the Wii and chuck in good ways


----------



## thegame07 (May 20, 2007)

1) What would happen to gbatemp if you and costello stoped talking to each other would there be a court case  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) whats your ideal job.
3) will gbatemp live for ever.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ May 20 2007 said:


> 4. Wait wait wait.
> 5. Have you seen the graphics of Red Steel? The textures are high quality and all the explosion and lightning effects are amazing, and it's a launch title!
> 6. Also, the controls for it are natural and are not bad. It uses the Wii and chuck in good ways
> 
> ...


1. I hope that won't happen. Court case? lol... If it happened, the internets  would implode.
2. Wallet inspector.
3. Hell yeah!


----------



## imgod22222 (May 20, 2007)

1) WHY TeH DUCK?
2) Is it really a duck?
3) Where did the inspiration for the duck come from?
4) Why were you "10% more extreme" awhile ago?
5) Are you constantly spammed by noobs?
6) Do you consider me a noob?
NOTE: The duck i talk about is that in ur sig, and your old avatar. I don't like ur new one nearly as much.


----------



## Smuff (May 20, 2007)

1. If you were one of the Ancient-Greek Gods, which would you be ?
2. What's your favourite :
Movie ?
Album ?
Book ?
Game ?
TV Show ?
3. How now, brown cow ?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ May 20 2007 said:


> 1) WHY TeH DUCK?
> 2) Is it really a duck?
> 3) Where did the inspiration for the duck come from?
> 4) Why were you "10% more extreme" awhile ago?
> ...


1) Zeus. Because Z's are  COOL.
2) All of them
3) ^5


----------



## jumpman17 (May 20, 2007)

1) When can we expect a US English translation of the Download Centre?
2) Cindy demands more Bratz newz coverage on the main page, can you please cover more about the latest Bratz fashionz?
3) Can you guys change the required language of the forum from English to Dwarfish Rune? Pretty please? I've already translated the cover to the greatest game ever for the debut of the new forum language:


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ May 20 2007 said:


> 1) When can we expect a US English translation of the Download Centre?
> 2) Cindy demands more Bratz newz coverage on the main page, can you please cover more about the latest Bratz fashionz?
> 3) Can you guys change the required language of the forum from English to Dwarfish Rune? Pretty please? I've already translated the cover to the greatest game ever for the debut of the new forum language:


1) Q3 2023
2) I'll talk to our news staffers about that right away
3) No. Don't be so silly. You big silly.


----------



## Little (May 20, 2007)

Regardless of if you believe he exists, do you want God to exist?

Do you think an animal's fur colour relates to their personality?

Would you eat wine-flavoured ice cream?

Better game... Pac Man or Tetris?

Would you press the button on ‘Lost’?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ May 20 2007 said:


> Regardless of if you believe he exists, do you want God to exist?
> 
> Do you think an animal's fur colour relates to their personality?
> 
> ...


1. No. I don't. I don't want to be judged...
2. No. It's down to camouflage. 
3. I dislike wine, so no.
4. Tetris. Only because I've spent so many more hours playing it than Pacman.
5. Yeh, could be a laugh.


----------



## SkH (May 20, 2007)

*Cool!!*





4. What do you think about the PSP?
5. You want PSP 2 to be released?
6. You want DS 2 to be released?
7. What do you want from it to know? (Bigger screens for example)

*Just for* *You*!!! ^^

(_')


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(SkH @ May 20 2007 said:


> *Cool!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TPi (May 20, 2007)

1.  I like that ASCII duck?
2.  You're a pretty cool admin but I am unsure about my feelings of this duck?
3.  May I feed the duck?  If so, what may I feed it?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(TPi @ May 20 2007 said:


> 1.Â I like that ASCII duck?
> 2.Â You're a pretty cool admin but I am unsure about my feelings of this duck?
> 3.Â May I feed the duck?Â If so, what may I feed it?


1. I like your Ahacoon.
2. You love the duck. You enjoy its presence. You want to take the "duck" out to a fine restaurant and feed it caviare and offer it some champagne with a touch of rohypnol.
3. See #2.


----------



## legendofphil (May 20, 2007)

1) How come nobody visits me at home?
2) Can you guess what I'm watching?
3) Will you sponser my application to be the next Deputy Prime Mininster?
4) if not, Can I be some sort of staff member here instead?

EDIT: 5) Do you think I need a new avatar?


----------



## mthrnite (May 20, 2007)

1. In two weeks I'm going to a hurricane-ravaged section of Mississippi with a Baptist Christian group to help build a house for a family in need. One person from the church (the one who invited me) knows I'm an atheist, but no-one else does. Do I come clean, or remain quiet and hope nobody notices.


----------



## Psyfira (May 20, 2007)

1. So, do you take the duck drinking often? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *whips out the yellow pages and flips to "RSPCA"...*
2. If the RSPCA were to turn up at your house, mistake you for the duck (not saying you look like a duck, they're just thick) and take you off to the pet impound thing then, given the current state of overcrowding, what would you rather be cage-buddies with: a yappy yorkshire terrier, a grey parrot or a goat? 
3(a). Placeholder for obligatory tea question but this thread already contains tea. My work here is done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3(b). Favourite dessert?


QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ May 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 5. What's the minimum amount you accept as bribe to become a mod/admin?
> ...


4. Can we interpret that as a typo and send you one melon with $ signs doodled all over it? If yes, PO box?


----------



## TPi (May 20, 2007)

I am now certain on my feelings for that duck.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UPDATE: it is not a duck feelings unsure again


----------



## SkH (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SkH @ May 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > *Cool!!*
> ...


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

legendofphil said:


> 1) How come nobody visits me at home?
> 2) Can you guess what I'm watching?
> 3) Will you sponser my application to be the next Deputy Prime Mininster?
> 4) if not, Can I be some sort of staff member here instead?
> ...


1) Because you smell. Nyah-nyah. Either that or no one knows where you live.
2) Some random anime?
3) I'll sponsor you 20p.
4) Only if you give me 21p.



mthrnite said:


> 1. In two weeks I'm going to a hurricane-ravaged section of Mississippi with a Baptist Christian group to help build a house for a family in need. One person from the church (the one who invited me) knows I'm an atheist, but no-one else does. Do I come clean, or remain quiet and hope nobody notices.


I double dare you to go dressed as devil.




Psyfira said:


> 1. So, do you take the duck drinking often?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. It's a duck. It lives in water. It doesn't need to go drinking!
2. Parrot. So I could teach it to curse! (Hehe, "ello you wanka!")
3a. I can't go one morning without a cup.
3b. Asda's caramel and hazelnut 2 for £3 ice cream tub thing.
4. Yes. But make sure the ink is non-toxic so I can eat said melon.



TPi said:


> I am now certain on my feelings for that duck.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The duck told me to tell you that he likes you. *Girlish squeal*



SkH said:


> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> > SkH said:
> ...


----------



## Psyfira (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 20 2007 said:


> 4. Yes. But make sure the ink is non-toxic so I can eat said melon.







6. So melon skin = tasty?


----------



## thegame07 (May 20, 2007)

i want to ask more questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1) shaun who does the diy you or costello
2) am i shit at mario kart, (im having a bad day at it... I will get my revenge)
3) who does the dishes.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ May 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 4. Yes. But make sure the ink is non-toxic so I can eat said melon.
> ...


----------



## SkH (May 20, 2007)

shaunj66 said:


> legendofphil said:
> 
> 
> > 1) How come nobody visits me at home?
> ...


----------



## imgod22222 (May 20, 2007)

1) Does your guys' apartment have only one toliet?
***The following questions are based on a real-world dilemma.
2) Whenever you need to take a really big #2, do you always see Costello there?
3) If your apartment only has one toliet, what do/would you do?
4) What was the last awkward moment you and Costello shared?
5) When Costello has really bad diarrhea, do you laugh at him, sympathize, or get angry because you too need to use the bathroom?
6) Do you find duck tasty?
7) Do you like sushi/half-cooked (rare to medium cooked) meat?
8) If you could have one superpower, what would it be?
9) Do you find Chuck Norris jokes funny still?


----------



## Costello (May 20, 2007)

stop asking questions about me now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ... it's shaun's session! 
all the love goes to him PLEASE!
regarding DIY, I kinda do the software DIY (tweaking gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and he does the real life DIY (modding consoles, fixing stuff etc.) so yeah, he wins.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ May 20 2007 said:


> 1) Does your guys' apartment have only one toliet?
> ***The following questions are based on a real-world dilemma.
> 2) Whenever you need to take a really big #2, do you always see Costello there?
> 3) If your apartment only has one toliet, what do/would you do?
> ...


1. Uh... yes. 
2. Erm? No, he's either asleep or in his room.
3. DOES NOT COMPUTE!?
4. Hmm. Not sure really. It wasn't really awkward, but this morning he found out he put the ice cream in the fridge last night so it had melted. :'( 
5. He never normally talks to me about his dietary problems.
6. It's alright. Tastes like chickenz.
7. No. I like my meat well cooked.
8. Flight! Definitely. Or see-through vision. >_>
9. No. But thankfully rickrolling seems to have taken over.


----------



## imgod22222 (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, sorry Costello. I needed to ask, because i need an admin's opinion on me and my sister's dilemma. Whenever i need to go, she's always there!
But we have 3 toilets. We can only use 2, because my mom doesn't want to have to clean the third (and no way am i gonna do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and i have a horrible arachnophobia, and once i saw a spider when i was taking toilet paper from the second bathroom.

????) What's wrong with melted ice cream? I can't eat cold stuff, it freezes my teeth..
????) Does food freeze / burn your teeth?
????)Do you have siblings?
Probably last question for shaun from me...
????) What kind of phobia(s) do you have? (if any)

Oh yeah,
Are you going to take revenge on me when its my turn for asking so many damned questions?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ May 20 2007 said:


> Yeah, sorry Costello. I needed to ask, because i need an admin's opinion on me and my sister's dilemma. Whenever i need to go, she's always there!
> But we have 3 toilets. We can only use 2, because my mom doesn't want to have to clean the third (and no way am i gonna do it
> 
> 
> ...


1. It's never quite the same once re-frozen
2. Very rarely. When it does I hate it.
3. One older sister (married with a daughter) and one young sister.
4. While it's not an actual phobia, I don't like the thought of being stranded in the middle of the ocean.
5. Hell yes.


----------



## Harsky (May 21, 2007)

1. Your mention of rickroll leads me to believe you are a 4channer CONFIRM/DENY
2. When you reach the mid life crisis, what will be the first thing you'll buy?
3. Last time you found money on the street and kept it?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ May 20 2007 said:


> 1. Your mention of rickroll leads me to believe you are a 4channer CONFIRM/DENY
> 2. When you reach the mid life crisis, what will be the first thing you'll buy?
> 3. Last time you found money on the street and kept it?


1. "4channer"? Explain. 313 is where I got the rickroll malarkey from. 
2. A jetski. 
3. Never. I'm so unlucky....


----------



## Orc (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ May 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Your mention of rickroll leads me to believe you are a 4channer CONFIRM/DENY
> ...


You know GameFAQs, stealing 4chan's memes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Oh wait, GameFAQs calls them "fads". Sorry.


----------



## bobrules (May 21, 2007)

Do you believe in 
1)UFO
2)BIg Foot
3)Ghost
4)Roswell 51 myth or fact?
5)antigravity technology
6)Global warming
7)Santa clause
8)Psychics
9)Criss Angels
----------
10) Costello and 1million dollar, who would you save
11)Anaheim or Red wings
12)Who's winning the NBA finals?
13)New DS first or new PSP first?
14)What's the future of flashcards


----------



## Harsky (May 21, 2007)

1. The amount of you and Costello questions leads me to wonder if you'll ever form a sitcom like Men Behaving Badly and then after 5 award winning seasons you'll get your own spin off series called, "SHAUN" which crashes and fails miserably?
2. Does it matter what colour the masking tape has to be when you gag someone?
3. If you have kids, how would you try and teach them where babies comes from?


----------



## lagman (May 21, 2007)

http://www.angelfire.com/wa/zzaran/calvin.html

*Favorite piece from the above link?
*Craziest thing you've ever done for love -or the lack of it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -?
*Worst console ever?
*Original GBA or DS phat?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ May 20 2007 said:


> Do you believe in
> 1)UFO
> 2)BIg Foot
> 3)Ghost
> ...


1.The first one, classic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Covered an entire science room in school in fire extinguisher foam. Dam those fire extinguisers are tempting...
3.Gizmondo
4. DS phat. Love the clicky buttons, dpad

Sorry about the small responses and probable spelling &  grammar mistakes I'm a bit tired!


----------



## Harsky (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 21 2007 said:


> http://www.angelfire.com/wa/zzaran/calvin.html
> 
> *Favorite piece from the above link?
> *Craziest thing you've ever done for love -or the lack of itÂ
> ...


Oh god, that link makes me want to go to my local Borders right now and buy the ultimate Calvin and Hobbes bookset... which costs £100


----------



## SkH (May 21, 2007)

*Questions* (and *answers* too) *end*?


----------



## sirAnger (May 21, 2007)

The worst injury you've had?
Staples or paper clips?
Your favorite joke?


----------



## Tylon (May 21, 2007)

I have a question...

*Are you getting tired of all these questions?*


----------



## shaunj66 (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(SkH @ May 21 2007 said:


> *Questions* (and *answers* too) *end*?
> 
> Apparently... Oh wait.
> 
> ...


Not really.


----------



## m|kk| (May 21, 2007)

1) Do you have a crush on somebody

2) How many houses/flats have you lived in

3) Favorite candy bar?

4) Have you ever tripped someone?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5) Least favorite school subject?

6) How many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## m|kk| (May 21, 2007)

** Bonus Question ** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you started running again yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If not, when do you plan to pick it back up?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(m|kk| @ May 21 2007 said:


> 1) Do you have a crush on somebody
> 
> 2) How many houses/flats have you lived in
> 
> ...


1. Not at the moment.
2. Four. One when I was about 1 years old on a farm with my parents, the next was a terraced house in an estate, the next was in a much nicer area in a detached house until recently, now I'm in a roomshare in a terraced house in a nice-ish area in Oxford.
3. I don't each many sweets (candy), but my favourite is probably a Crunchie, or a Cadburys Fruit & Nut.
4. Tripped up someone? Yeh definitely in school. (yes on purpose)
5. R.E. (religious education)
6. Three pairs

Bonus round: Not very frequently. About once a week... I should get back into the routine


----------



## imgod22222 (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(imgod22222 @ May 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah,
> ...








  *FEAR*


----------



## lagman (May 21, 2007)

What's the worst thing on the internet?
*Myspace
*Digg
*Dancing baby
*Crazy Frog
*Other (Comment)


----------



## [M]artin (May 22, 2007)

Just one question and then back to teh homeworks...

*If you could go anywhere in the world right now, where would you go and why?*


----------



## [M]artin (May 22, 2007)

*There are still questions remaining for Shaunj66 to answer...

---> This session has ended. The next session can be found HERE!*


----------

